# Books on cheating spouses



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity:

What book(s) would you recommend reading to better understand the foggy mind of a cheating spouse?

If you were to give a book to a cheating spouse which one would you give?

I see there are lots of them on the Internet but it is hard to pick one or two.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

The best book I know of about Disloyal Dizziness and that foggy talk of theirs is The Script: The 100% Absolutely Predictable Things Men Do When They Cheat. You can find that on Amazon here: Amazon.com: The Script: The 100% Absolutely Predictable Things Men Do When They Cheat… or you can read more about it online here: The Script Online - Home. I will mention that the last link is mostly them selling their book but hey--it's a GREAT book, right on the money, and why not give them a little plug?



> If you were to give a book to a cheating spouse which one would you give?


 I personally wouldn't go there. They won't hear likely read it anyway so I have no recommendation.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks I was already checking that one out on the Internet but was not sure if it was that good.

If you have any others please post them here. I may even send one to the OW as well, maybe for her bday


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I read "The Script" and I can relate to the first chapter 100% but since we're separated (I left, filed for divorce) I'll never know if the 2nd chapter would have come true or not had I stayed.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I had found "Not Just Friends" at my local library and it was very helpful to me as it speaks a lot to emotional affairs.

When I tried to share some of the things I was learning with my spouse it didn't really matter because she was still denying that anything was going on.

Unless he's open to discussing what happened in an honest and productive way, I wouldn't waste the money on a copy of a book for him.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

In my case HE wanted divorce not me and we are in the middle of it but it seems by some of his actions lately that he is taking it slower than the impression he gave me initially. Will see where we end up but I think the book is a good gift, maybe for Father's day too or his birthday in about 2 months.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I disagree, notreadytoquit. The book "The Script" is for you, not him. I suspect this may take you a long, LONG time to fully grasp, but you just can not control him. If you give him a book about affairs, he just as likely to throw it at you as read it! 

Please stop trying all these ways to make him admit he had an affair. YOU know it was an affair, and everyone who saw the evidence knows it too--you keep your focus on YOU. In that case, the books would be very helpful as they would help you see through his foggy talk and behavior. But for him? for the OW? No you're just creating drama then.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Affaircare I was just joking about giving him the book, I should have indicated that in my last post. I am more interested in getting this book for my own understanding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elise (Sep 8, 2011)

The best book - On the big white oak by Corrine Coleman! It was soo good - and I cried, but it was told from the view of three characters - one of them is the cheating husband. Believe it or not - you actually feel for all the characters and though you may not agree - you understand what they are going through!!! Perfect book for what youre looking for!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The yellow pages under "Attorney". Rip a page out and stick it on the fridge with a note scrawled on it "Do you have a ****ing preference?"


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> The yellow pages under "Attorney". Rip a page out and stick it on the fridge with a note scrawled on it "Do you have a ****ing preference?"


Unfortunately he was quicker to file for divorce as soon as I exposed his affair to his family. But I like the suggestion.


----------

